# Anyone feeding raw food? If so would like some help



## jlsolis (Jun 13, 2012)

I am looking for suggestions on feeding my dogs raw food instead of bag food. Im looking for suggestions and ideas which is why I came to this site.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome. You have come to the right place for raw feeding information.

Link to the Raw Feeding forum.
Raw Feeding

Read the Raw Feeding Guide at Prey Model Raw and all the information on the site. It was written by one of our moderators, DaneMama. If you follow this guide the people here can help you through any problems you may have.
How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw

The link below has a lot of good information. Do not follow the getting started guide as it introduces red meat and organs too fast which may cause digestive upset.
http://puppybutt.weebly.com/uploads/7/6/9/2/7692088/beginners_guide_to_prey_model_raw_rv.4.1.pdf

Action Meat is a wholesale supplier which is relatively close to you near Greens Rd. Contact sales by email or telephone to request a copy of their price list.
Untitled Document
Bones2Go has been selling raw in Houston for several years. She can get Buddy's chicken with a few days prior notice.
Bones2GO! Home
Texas Green Tripe delivers to Houston monthly. The Houston delivery is on the South Texas route. To see the prices register on the site. Roger does not spam or sell your email address. The inventory is currently low on many items.
Texas Tripe - Raw Foods for Dogs and Cats in North Texas

Asian and Hispanic markets are great resources for raw feeders. The prices are often lower than main stream grocery stores and they have items that cannot be found elsewhere.

Watch grocery store sales. The sales fliers often change at midnight on Tuesday night. It is a good way to stock up on beef, pork and chicken. HEB is a fairly good source for organs and a few ethnic meats. Watch the sales bin at your grocery store for good mark downs.

When buying any meat be sure it is not enhanced. Make sure it has less than 100 mg. of sodium per 4 oz. The info is on the label. The ideal is grass fed antibiotic and hormone free meat. This is expensive which many of us cannot afford.

Place an ad on Craigs List and FreeCycle asking for free freezer burned or out of date meat. Ask friends and post notices on bulletin boards. Hunters are also a good resource.


----------

